# 2013 Harbor Beach Can2can Tournament



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

deadduck365 said:


> All teams are given Pro King spoons. That's all you are allowed to use for baits. I have never fished it. Just heard about it. I unfortunately work every Saturday and cannot tourney fish.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds interesting. 

Kinda makes it fair to everyone. 

And, a great way to add to the arsenal


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Tiarafied said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> Kinda makes it fair to everyone.
> 
> And, a great way to add to the arsenal


Careful the sport can get addicting. Go thru the spring archives........zillions and zillions of spring fishing posts to get you steered in the right direction........did I say zillions?


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Careful the sport can get addicting. Go thru the spring archives........zillions and zillions of spring fishing posts to get you steered in the right direction........did I say zillions?


Yeah, I've actually been doing that. I have been learning a lot on techniques that are used on Lk Huron. Lots of good info. 

It also seems that these tournaments bring lots of smack talking among the contestants- I like that. There seems to be a lot of competition amongst them. Some even go as far as arguing about this and that. It's like there are a bunch of guys that have been doing this forever, and there's a bunch that are relatively new to the sport. They don't always agree..

Some of these guys are really hard core. Seeing some of the pics of their boats and gear makes my head spin. These guys are nuts! 

This could be fun




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

Tiarafied said:


> What's the pro king, and what kind of spoons do they give you?


the proking tourney cost $60 to enter and you get 9 spoons to fish with.Everyone gets the same 9 spoons so it is fair it is just a matter of were you put it at. the tourney isn't a big money one with first place just being a couple hundred it is moreless just a fun tourney and for us locals it is just about the bragging rights.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

That's like buying 9 spoons and getting entered into the tournament for free?

Who wouldn't do that? I'm there dude. 

I can't wait to start fishing for salmon. I've been reading all the spring Lake Huron threads from the past few years and all I can say is wow. Sounds like the fishing just keeps getting better. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I never fished before the crash. I can say last year was awesome. Boated well over a 100 salmon/trout. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Tiarafied;4423806I was going to buy some Silver Streaks too said:


> Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL]


 
I know a guy, who knows a guy in Berville, and heard that guy makes a fine hooch.

I got some Silver streaks I could trade for some of Bervilles finest. U gotta hook up?


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Contender said:


> I know a guy, who knows a guy in Berville, and heard that guy makes a fine hooch.
> 
> I got some Silver streaks I could trade for some of Bervilles finest. U gotta hook up?


And I may know a guy, who knows that guy. 

I'm sure I can arrange a trade of some sort. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, I also need good reels, like some Penns or something. I hear the 209 is the one to get. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

Tiarafied said:


> Oh, I also need good reels, like some Penns or something. I hear the 209 is the one to get.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


we run the penn 320's and can't complain about them never had a problem


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I know I need some of those "level winds". The Shimano Baitrunners I have may not work well on the downriggers. Might keep them and try running the dipsy divers I've been reading about on here.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Tiarafied said:


> Well I know I need some of those "level winds". The Shimano Baitrunners I have may not work well on the downriggers. Might keep them and try running the dipsy divers I've been reading about on here.


Also dont forget... on average we managed to give out and raffle out over $15,000 in product prizes from our product sponsors. You can visit the sponsors on our website sponsor page. www.hbcan2can.com

Ben


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, this sounds like a great event. Kudos to you and your staff for providing such a thing. I'm sure it's a lot of work 

15k in prizes alone should be enough to want to fish it. Tells me you don't even have to catch a fish and still be a winner.


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

Tiarafied said:


> Wow, this sounds like a great event. Kudos to you and your staff for providing such a thing. I'm sure it's a lot of work
> 
> 15k in prizes alone should be enough to want to fish it. Tells me you don't even have to catch a fish and still be a winner.


It's about having fun and meeting new friends winning is just a bonus. Right Ben?


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Tiarafied said:


> 15k in prizes alone should be enough to want to fish it. Tells me you don't even have to catch a fish and still be a winner.


LOL.... ok I will tell you then . If you send in your early entry payment before the announced deadline you could win $250 cash back before you even leave the captains meeting Friday night. 

On top of the $15,000 in product sponsor prizes, your forgeting over $15,000 in cash prizes that got paid last year to biggest fish categorys & 1st place thru 5th place. Remmember that $7,000 check team "Getaway" was holding? 1st place takes 50% of the entry winnings while 2nd-5th splits the other 50% winnings. $1,000 just in big fish prizes up for grabs donated from 4 of our valued sponsors.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

laker taker said:


> It's about having fun and meeting new friends winning is just a bonus. Right Ben?


Yes, 

A lot of fishing captains and their crews can't wait for this event. The pre-fishing days that lead to the tournament is a lot of fun. Guys usually show up 2-3 days before the event in search of those slippery creatures. 

There usually is lots of smack talk at the local watering holes after a days fishing. The Marina docks are bumping with radios and guys walking from boat to boat. When many of these guys leave on Saturday or Sunday they make an effort to shake my hand or Dave Pryor's hand. It is a lot of effort on all of our parts and when it all comes together it's a great feeling for everyone.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

BallsRdragn said:


> LOL.... ok I will tell you then . If you send in your early entry payment before the announced deadline you could win $250 cash back before you even leave the captains meeting Friday night.
> 
> On top of the $15,000 in product sponsor prizes, your forgeting over $15,000 in cash prizes that got paid last year to biggest fish categorys & 1st place thru 5th place. Remmember that $7,000 check team "Getaway" was holding? 1st place takes 50% of the entry winnings while 2nd-5th splits the other 50% winnings. $1,000 just in big fish prizes up for grabs donated from 4 of our valued sponsors.


Man that's huge. I wish I would have started salmon fishing years ago. I had no idea fishing could be so much fun. 

I can already see that party on the dock. That's good, because I like to party. I just gotta get a couple of friends to do this with me. None of my friends really know how to fish, but they know how to party!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Tiarafied said:


> Man that's huge. I wish I would have started salmon fishing years ago. I had no idea fishing could be so much fun.
> 
> I can already see that party on the dock. That's good, because I like to party. I just gotta get a couple of friends to do this with me. None of my friends really know how to fish, but they know how to party!
> 
> ...


I'm always lookin for guys to tourney fish with me tierafied u have a open invite not the best fisherman out ther but have been knowin to boat a few and I love helpin new guys cause this Is only my fourth year on big water some guys we great helps and still are an a few well let's say theirs always the sour apple open invite to team up for the spring on the Gill'in time!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Gill'in time said:


> I'm always lookin for guys to tourney fish with me tierafied u have a open invite not the best fisherman out ther but have been knowin to boat a few and I love helpin new guys cause this Is only my fourth year on big water some guys we great helps and still are an a few well let's say theirs always the sour apple open invite to team up for the spring on the Gill'in time!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Aw man thanks. If I don't end up taking my boat I will definetly be interested in jumping on the Gillin Time. 

As of now there's 4 of us fishing my boat but you never know sometimes things come up. I just hope we can figure out this salmon fishing in time for the tournament. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Pm me if ya got any questions lets keep this easy side fishery growin!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

